# Iframe bgproperties="fixed" problem in Firefox



## JennyH (Jun 1, 2005)

I am trying to add a background image to an iframe on my layout. When I look at it in IE, the background image remains fixed like it should. But when I view it in Mozilla Firefox, the background image cannot stay fixed!

How do I fix this for Firefox browsers?

Click Here to View The Problem 
View it in IE and Firefox.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## JennyH (Jun 1, 2005)

Nevermind, I have found the solution.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Glad we could help :wink:


----------



## badshotlea (Apr 23, 2006)

*bgproperties="fixed" Firefox ?*



JennyH said:


> I am trying to add a background image to an iframe on my layout. When I look at it in IE, the background image remains fixed like it should. But when I view it in Mozilla Firefox, the background image cannot stay fixed!
> 
> How do I fix this for Firefox browsers?
> 
> ...


Cant view the solution link not working


----------



## badshotlea (Apr 23, 2006)

bgproperties="fixed" Firefox, not working the image scrolls when it should be fixed any idea,s to cure problem.


----------

